# Nail Art - The Good, The Bad, The Ugly



## spaciety megan (Sep 8, 2011)

I haven't ever really been a fan of nail art, but a girl in the office finally convinced me to give it a try.  I don't even know if it would even be considered nail art or just a fancier french manicure.  I'd love to some real examples of the good, the bad, and the ugly of nail art.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 8, 2011)

oooooh pretty!


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 8, 2011)

My apologies to Megan.  I edited her post so her picture would show up and accidently deleted her text.  She said something about just getting into nail art and some of what she's seen has been good, some bad and some just ugly!  I think there was something else about asking what others have seen in that respect.  I'm so sorry Megan!  Please feel free to edit your post and add your text back in.  Love the manicure btw, I'm addicted to glitter!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 8, 2011)

I restored her text from the history.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you Zadi!  I didn't even think about checking the history, duhhhhh!!!! hahahahah


----------



## perfectlyem (Sep 9, 2011)

Have you guys seen these:

http://www.olivecocomag.com/beauty-how-to-newspaper-print-nails/

I found it online through one of my Twitter followers and I'm stoked to give it a try. They look so cool! I can't decide what colour I should use though because I don't have too many neutral colours, haha.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 9, 2011)

Yup. In fact... https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/118822/newspaper-nails


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 9, 2011)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !!!  omg!  I am totally doing that newspaper nail


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've done the newspaper print nails - here's a tip - press down from all sides otherwise it doesn't show up on the entire nail


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 9, 2011)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


----------



## spaciety megan (Sep 10, 2011)

Very tech-savvy of you.  I wouldn't have ever thought to do that either.  Thank you.


----------



## spaciety megan (Sep 10, 2011)

Those are so cool.  I'm going to try those next.  I just started with nail art, and now I'm getting sucked in.  I still don't like to get too flashy though.


----------

